

Wordpress on a Retina Display - tathagata
http://tatx.me/wordpress-on-a-retina-display/

======
lwhi
Is there any benefit to providing specific customisation beyond pleasing a
subset of users who have a proprietary retina display?

I feel slightly at odds with providing something that can only be enjoyed by
people who choose to purchase from a single manufacturer.

~~~
tathagata
OP here. Retina displays are catching up really fast and it is not tired to
Apple at all (although the term is). A retina ready blog will look better on
most new HD-ready Android tablets, like the Nexus 7 and the Kindle Fire HD,
and phones likes the Galaxy S III many others.

